# 9-stellige Zahl mit den Ziffern 1-9



## Gonzo17 (3. Mai 2010)

Servus,

hab eine relativ einfache Frage, auf die Antwort komm ich aber gerade nicht.

Ich möchte gerne alle 9-stelligen Zahlen generieren, die alle Ziffern von 1 bis 9 genau einmal enthalten. Also Zahlen wie 123456789, 123456798, 987654321, 19273645, usw. Wie macht man das möglichst effektiv? Mir fallen zwar einige kleine Schritte ein, aber wie ich das möglichst einfach und unkompliziert lösen kann, fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Bedanke mich schonmal für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mai 2010)

Probier's mal so:

```
/* (@)Perm.java */

/* Copyright 2010 Sebastian Haufe

 * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
   you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
   You may obtain a copy of the License at

       [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
   distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
   WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
   See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
   limitations under the License. */

package com.ebenius;

/** Permutation test... */
public class Perm {

  /** @param args ignored */
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    final char[] set = { '1', '2', '3', '4' };
    allPermutations(set, 0);
  }

  private static void allPermutations(char[] set, int index0) {
    for (int i = index0; i < set.length; i++) {
      exchange(set, i, index0);
      allPermutations(set, index0 + 1);
      exchange(set, i, index0);
      if (index0 == set.length - 1) {
        handleResult(set);
      }
    }
  }

  private static void exchange(char[] set, int i0, int i1) {
    final char c = set[i0];
    set[i0] = set[i1];
    set[i1] = c;
  }

  private static void handleResult(char[] result) {
    for (char c : result) {
      System.out.print(c);
      System.out.print(' ');
    }
    System.out.println();
  }
}
```
Ebenius


----------



## Gonzo17 (3. Mai 2010)

Danke, hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------

